# non-residents for opening pheasants?????



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

on Oct. 14th this year are non-residents legal to hunt in ND. If so how can they? The reason I'm asking was there were two young gentelmen hunting a WPA the is right next to my hunting land. Well when I came up to them they were walking right next to the no hunting sign i put up the week before. I did not ask a bunch of questions or get mad but should I have asked if they had steel shot? Should I have reported them for being on my land? :huh: or did I do the right thing by not saying much....


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

NR's can hunt pheasants on opening weekend, but can only hunt private lands. All state lands are off limits. I guess if they were truly on your land and did not have permission from you, then they were tresspassing. Doesn't matter if they are from Fargo or Iowa, they were tresspassing. I guess it is up to you whether you want to press charges.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

live2hunt said:


> NR's can hunt pheasants on opening weekend, but can only hunt private lands. All state lands are off limits. I guess if they were truly on your land and did not have permission from you, then they were tresspassing. Doesn't matter if they are from Fargo or Iowa, they were tresspassing. I guess it is up to you whether you want to press charges.


Not true....non-res. can hunt WPA's any time.They are not restricted to private land the first week....WPA's are federal.If they were on the WPA they are perfectly legal.

It is none of your business if they were using steel shot and I would tell you that.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

fargojohnson said:


> on Oct. 14th this year are non-residents legal to hunt in ND. If so how can they? The reason I'm asking was there were two young gentelmen hunting a WPA the is right next to my hunting land. Well when I came up to them they were walking right next to the no hunting sign i put up the week before. I did not ask a bunch of questions or get mad but should I have asked if they had steel shot? Should I have reported them for being on my land? :huh: or did I do the right thing by not saying much....


These NR did nothing wrong based on your statement.
1. Can hunt anytime during season
2. Can hunt a WPA anytime during season, what Ken said
3. As you stated. "were two young gentelmen hunting a WPA the is right next to my hunting land. Well when I came up to them they were walking right next to the no hunting sign" walking on a WPA next to a no hunting sign is not a crime in any manner.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

KEN W said:


> It is none of your business if they were using steel shot and I would tell you that.


Hunting on a WPA for upland or waterfowl requires the use of steel shot. If it was any of his business NO. But I just wanted to clarify steel shot is required. It will be the business of a warden.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I know steel is required on WPA's.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks guys. just wanted to see. its all in the past so not much you can do about it now. i just wanted all the info. i could get on the matter. thanks again.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Keep in mind that there are a lot of us NDSU guys from MN but we get resident liscenses :beer: Yeah it sucks having MN plates.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Go Bison!


----------

